# [solved]make: Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `menuconfig

## pag-r

Wiele juz roznych rzeczy widzialem ale to jest dla mnie zupelna nowosc ;]. Sprawdzalem symlinki

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 09-26 13:35 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6/
```

usuwalem /usr/src/linux, tworzylem nowego symlinka i wciaz mam to samo :/.

----------

## Belliash

cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig

poza tym od wyboru kernela masz eselect  :Wink: 

----------

## pag-r

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig

 

```
# cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig

make: *** Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `menuconfig'. Stop.
```

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> poza tym od wyboru kernela masz eselect 

 

```
eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

  [2]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6 *

  [3]   linux-2.6.31-gentoo

```

I wciaz nic, a eselect'em wlasnie wybieralem, potem dopiero wstukiwalem ln -s  :Neutral: 

----------

## Belliash

no to sie uszkodzilo...zdolniacha jestes  :Wink:  jak to mowia polak potrafi  :Razz: 

przeemerguj sobie... nie wiem w czym widzisz problem - jak jest uszkodzony to urun i posadz na nowo...

----------

## pag-r

lajza nie "zdolniacha" predzej, tylko wlasnie probuje mergnac i wciaz mi kompiluje 2.6.31, a make oldconfig i tak nie zadziala, bo nie dziala zaden make, wiec chcialem pozostac przy 2.6.30-r6. A zmiany w /etc/portage/package/keywords na wersje rowna 2.6.30-r6 nie pomagaja, najlepsze jest to ze, nawet nie wiem co i kiedy zepsula mi kernela

----------

## Belliash

po primo USE="-build" i nic Ci kompilowac nie bedzie

po secundo, zemerguj sobie najnowszego kernela, skopiuj .config do niego, usun stare, zrob make menuconfig (bedziesz mial konfig z 2.6.30), posprawdzaj wszystko, jakies drobne zmiany i jedziesz dalej... chyba nie bede Ci juz opisywal jak skompilowac i zainstalowac jajo  :Wink: 

----------

## pag-r

emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6

Juz zrobilem, a mowia ze glupota nie boli - czym dluzej zyje, tym czesciej sie do tego przekonuje, ze w moim przypadku to stwierdzony fakt  :Smile: . Dzieki za pomoc

----------

## Belliash

Nie rozumiem tylko czemu nie migrujesz do nowszego jajka - chocby tak przy okazji  :Wink: 

Przeciez plik .config mozesz przeniesc z 2.6.30 do 2.6.31 zachowujac aktualna konfiguracje... Potem wykonujesz make menuconfig i masz stary konfig + domyslny konfig z 2.6.31 dla rzeczy ktorych w 2.6.30 nie bylo... sprawdzasz wszystko czy jest jak powinno i dalej juz lecisz normalnie... ew make oldconfig... Nie rozumiem tez dlaczego trzymasz stare kernele?

```
LAPEK / # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.31-zen1 *
```

P.S. Dodaj odpowiedni wpis do tematu  :Wink: 

----------

## pag-r

w sumie to nie wiem czemu  :Wink: . Jakos nie mam potrzeby, poki nie wychodzi w kernelu nic co mnie bezposrednio dotyczy (czyt. sprzetu i oprogramowania), o ile z system staram sie byc up-to-date o tyle kernel, poki czegos nie potrzebuje zostawiam jaki jest  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *pag-r wrote:*   

> w sumie to nie wiem czemu . Jakos nie mam potrzeby, poki nie wychodzi w kernelu nic co mnie bezposrednio dotyczy (czyt. sprzetu i oprogramowania), o ile z system staram sie byc up-to-date o tyle kernel, poki czegos nie potrzebuje zostawiam jaki jest 

 

Powiem Ci ze jezeli Twoje gentoo jest 64bitowe to z wydania na wydanie jest coraz lepiej i system jest coraz bardziej responsywny  :Wink: 

Po zatym nie widze tez sensu trzymania na dysku kilku wersji tego samego kernela... rozumiem jakbys testowal cos, ale jak uzwasz w miare takiego stabilnego gentoo-sources czy innego popularnego z ktorym z regoly nie ma problemow... Albo nie mogl sie zdecydowac czy uzywac nadal jednego czy migrowac na inny i zostawiasz sobie na wszelki wypadek... No ale to juz Twoj system i Twoj wybor  :Wink: 

----------

